
Show HN: Augmented Hacker News Reader - piccogabriele
https://hacker-news.news/
======
siddienahar
I appreciate original version of HN more. As compared to other content
platforms, I come to HN to actually read and just not to scroll. From that
pov, I like text better than other elements visible to me. More than that, the
current design took too much space, showing 1 post per scroll.

One suggestion for your website is to accommodate heading on left half of the
screen (desktop view) coz usually most of the people have a mental model of
trying to find heading first and reading from L2R.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
I tend to agree about the waste of space, but using it on the desktop it's
good for discoverability by lazy scrolling, I think.

At least I discovered many articles that way, lazily switching categories,
which I'd have missed otherwise.

There are other HN-frontends which do similar things, but with the exception
of [1] [https://hckrnews.com/](https://hckrnews.com/) none stuck with me so
far.

This one I liked, bookmarked, and intend to use more often until further
notice.

edit: What is missing for me is the ability of simple "click-through" to the
original HN for voting/commenting without having to give my user/password to
another site. _That_ won't happen!

~~~
piccogabriele
Thanks for the feedback. User/password are not sent anywhere, you can inspect
the login function here: [https://github.com/GabrielePicco/hacker-news-
rich/blob/maste...](https://github.com/GabrielePicco/hacker-news-
rich/blob/master/src/app/hacker-news-user.service.ts#L30)

------
dreamer7
Attempts like these are really valuable to show how efficient the original HN
site design is. No distractions. Just the content.

~~~
sharken
Quite, just looked at Slashdot.org which I used a lot before discovering
Hacker News and would add the lack of ads and a long title as killer features
on HN. And the great discussions obviously.

But good effort still.

------
AlexDanger
Well done for taking the effort to create this site, it contains some
impressive stylistic elements. Keep building things!

I prefer reading the original HN site because it loads fast, allows you to
quickly scan topic titles, doesnt waste space in the layout, and has no
animated elements that detract from the content.

------
varbhat
I feel this site little bloated with unnecessary animations (i don't like
animations much). It's okayish otherwise.

I also appreciate lightweight,page-like nature of original version of HN.

~~~
SilasX
And a fixed floating header. Those need to die in a fire. Does no one even
look at their sites in mobile landscape?

------
Santosh83
Great work! Just one request which I haven't managed to find in any other
app/site wrapper for HN... please highlight or otherwise mark new comments in
a thread, or an ability to sort by 'new' like Reddit. It becomes too tedious
and antiquated to scroll through the whole page every single time I want to
read only fresh comments. I can't think why HN won't implement this, but it is
a good opportunity for wrappers like yours to do so!

------
keenmaster
Try this. Load up your website on a phone and then scroll down quickly. The
header jarringly reloads and there’s an animation for every single post. Bare
HN is faster and cleaner. I’m sure you can tweak your website to make it
better in some contexts/for some people though. The pictures for each article
are an example of that.

------
syncbehind
There's so much space that's being unused. Even when I zoom out to 30%, I can
only see two articles?

Function fore form, friend.

------
esoboi
Good idea, the general look is nice but I find the animations really
distracting, I'd use maybe just a fade in.

------
disqard
Thank you for making and sharing! I hope this was an educational endeavor.
Whatever feedback you receive here, remember to think of it as suggestions
that only you can interpret and assimilate.

------
hellofunk
I guess I’ll cast my contrarian vote to say I might start using this for a
while as my first look at the HN front page. I like seeing snippets of the
article before clicking through to read it. In fact, I like that idea so much,
I think a site that cached quite a bit more of the article so I could just
read all the front page articles in a row would be pretty rad.

------
acqq
I really like the attempt to show the pictures, where available. Doing a fast
glimpse is still much faster than reading the titles, especially when checking
if one is already familiar with some article.

I've also observed that for those articles where the pictures haven't been
found, a "random" picture is worse than no picture for me, confusing me.

(There are a lot of too harsh critiques here. I hope you aren't going to be
demotivated, but just recognize that the expectations of different people are
completely different).

------
chrisandchris
Does not load on iOS/Safari when Firefox content blocker is active.

~~~
AnonHP
Came here to echo this since Firefox Focus is my main browser on iOS. When I
turn off protection, it shows a hamburger menu and some sliding menus. I still
don’t see any content (except for a heading).

------
el_don_almighty
The market decides if this new interface exceeds the expectations of users.
This is how unregulated capitalism works. Someone with a unique perspective
identifies a potential opportunity for competition in the UX space for HN and
creates something better. If their understanding of the marketplace needs is
more accurate, and their solution better solves those issues, then users move
to that interface.

IMHO, I don't think this is the case for HN users, but the the new layout
would improve advertising accessibility for future revenue opportunities if
someone was so inclined. However, I suspect the integration of graphical
elements and advertising would _NOT_ meet HN user needs having well
established that HN users eschew exactly these elements of traditional web
media.

But I don't get to decide, the market does. I get to watch, and tug at my
beard and wonder at the results over time.

------
ellsthrow
I'm interested to know how login/auth support is working, where are the
credentials stored?

~~~
piccogabriele
They are just cached in an encrypted token in your browser, not sent to any
server. You can have a look in the source code if you are interested:
[https://github.com/GabrielePicco/hacker-news-
rich](https://github.com/GabrielePicco/hacker-news-rich)

~~~
piccogabriele
Here a very simple explanation of the architecture:
[https://medium.com/@PiccoGabriele/creating-and-hosting-an-
ha...](https://medium.com/@PiccoGabriele/creating-and-hosting-an-hackernews-
mirror-on-netlify-for-free-2b06e12cf77d)

------
hpen
Yeah the animations make my eyes hurt

~~~
remux
yeah, my eyes and brain hurt

------
eulenteufel
The only thing that I found this reader did better was clearly indicating the
reply level in the discussion of articles. Does anybody know if there is a
simple css fix for that?

------
savolai
Love the liveliness. The animations get jarring fast tho.

------
Vaslo
Very cool but agree with others, sliding down seamlessly preferred to that
popping animation currently there

------
vms20591
A nice try, but I think I'll stick to the current minimalist design without
the scroll.

------
splitbrainhack
turn off the animations for the love of sweet baby jesus !!! I'm dizzy already

------
Brosper
Looks nice, I would just make animations faster.

------
rohan1024
Is this built in Flutter?

~~~
piccogabriele
Angular, if you are interested in the architecture:
[https://medium.com/@PiccoGabriele/creating-and-hosting-an-
ha...](https://medium.com/@PiccoGabriele/creating-and-hosting-an-hackernews-
mirror-on-netlify-for-free-2b06e12cf77d)

------
kiviuq
yeah too much visual clutter and what wrong with fixed headers?

------
silicon2401
After a quick check, I still prefer hckrnews.com most. It's the cleanest,
quickest, and simplest interface imho and works perfectly for me. Sharing here
in case somebody else benefits from the site as I have.

------
cvhashim
Interesting

